# .NET and More > Silverlight >  convert wpf to silverlight

## yoosufshanij

cud anyone pls advice me how to do the fillowing stuff in silverlight....thanks in advance


<Window.Resources>
        <Style x:Uid="CustomStyle" x:Name="CustomStyle" x:Key="CustomStyle" TargetType="ToggleButton" >
            <Setter x:Uid="Setter_1" Property="Template">
                <Setter.Value>
                    <ControlTemplate x:Uid="ControlTemplate_1">
                        <StackPanel x:Uid="StackPanel_1">
                            <Image  x:Uid="img" Name="img"  Source="images/TOC32.png" Opacity="1" />
                        </StackPanel>
                        <ControlTemplate.Triggers>
                            <Trigger x:Uid="Trigger_1" Property="ToggleButton.IsChecked" Value="True">
                                <Setter x:Uid="Setter_2" TargetName="img" Property="Source" Value="images/TOC32.png"/>
                                <Setter Property="Effect">
                                    <Setter.Value>
                                        <DropShadowEffect Color="White" BlurRadius="10" ShadowDepth="1" Opacity="1"></DropShadowEffect>
                                    </Setter.Value>
                                </Setter>
                            </Trigger>
                        </ControlTemplate.Triggers>
                    </ControlTemplate>
                </Setter.Value>
            </Setter>
        </Style>
</Window.Resources>

----------

